# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Windows 7 RC. Доступ к папкам!

## HSH

Установил максималку Windows 7 RC.
Пока всё очень неплохо, но напрягает один момент:
Никак не могу получить доступ к некоторым папкам.
Наример, Documents and Settings.
В ХРюшке эта проблема решалась просто отменой простого доступа к папкам и установкой разрешений через свойства папки. B "Семерке" же выдается сообщение, что установить доступ к папке невозможно.
Т.е. получается, что поймать вручную вредоносную программу становится весьма поблематичным. А между тем, большинство последних вирусов на ХР на первых порах приходилось изничтожать именно этим мануальным способом. 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить проблему доступа?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- а есть ли вообще такая папка в Windows 7?.. в Vista, например, C:\Documents and Settings\ на самом деле линк на C:\Users
- управление доступом осуществляется через его свойста

----------


## HSH

Я Vista практически не эксплуатировал, по-сему ничего сказать про нее не могу. А вот в "Семерке" есть такая папка, есть  еще много других с такими же ограничениями доступа. Если интересует полный список, то вечером выложу.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Там скорее всего тоже, линк на C:\Users для работы программ из хп=)

----------


## HSH

Сильно удивил категорический запрет на доступ из проводника в папку Рабочий стол :-О

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*




> Там скорее всего тоже, линк на C:\Users для работы программ из хп=)


Всмысле?

----------


## Ego1st

Точно также как в висте C:\Documents and Settings\ на самом деле линк на C:\Users для работы программ которые под XP пашут

----------


## HSH

А рабочий стол?

----------


## Ego1st

не знаю, у меня пока руки до просмотра win7 не доходят сказать ничего не могу=)

----------


## Rampant

Нередко возникает необходимость получения разрешений на папку или файл. В тех случаях, когда разрешения отсутствуют, это можно компенсировать, сменив владельца папки или файла и взяв владение на себя.
Для добавления пункта меню "Смена владельца" примените этот твик реестра:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas]
> @="Смена владельца"
> "NoWorkingDirectory"=""
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas\command]
> @="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant администраторы:F"
> "IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant администраторы:F"
> ...

----------


## HSH

Действительно, Все наглухо закрытые папки окзались ярлыками. На что они ссылаются и для чего вообще нужны, интересно?
ЗЫ:Огромное спасибо ВСЕМ откликнувшимся!

----------


## Ego1st

> Действительно, Все наглухо закрытые папки окзались ярлыками. На что они ссылаются и для чего вообще нужны, интересно?
> ЗЫ:Огромное спасибо ВСЕМ откликнувшимся!


для возможности запуска старых программ, которые устанавливают свои детали например в C:\Documents and Settings\, а не в C:\Users ну и т.д. =)

----------


## sewell

Не знаю. Через Total Commander есть полный доступ к Папке User и иже с ними. Пользуйте альтернативные менеджеры файлов  :Smiley:

----------

